

Why People think Computers Can't by Marvin Minsky (1982) - fogus
http://www.kbsc.com/WhitePapers/1982%20-%20Marvin%20Minsky%20-%20Why%20People%20Think%20Computers%20Cant.pdf

======
wglb
"The question of whether a computer can think is no more interesting than the
question of whether a submarine can swim": Edsger Dijkstra

------
TriinT
Am I the only one who's getting a 404 error on this link?

~~~
modeless
Huh, the link is missing an apostrophe. How did this get on the front page
that way?

[http://www.kbsc.com/WhitePapers/1982%20-%20Marvin%20Minsky%2...](http://www.kbsc.com/WhitePapers/1982%20-%20Marvin%20Minsky%20-%20Why%20People%20Think%20Computers%20Can%27t.pdf)

~~~
hack_edu
Probably because Minsky rocks, and has a similar writing style to pg.

------
newsdog
I'm impressed - we killed the server - how very slashdot!

